# Cosleeping with newborn who can roll over!?



## NannytoMommy (Jul 12, 2014)

I have been cosleeping with my son for almost three years now. And most nights have him snuggling with daddy or in the cosleeper now. 

So I have plenty of cosleeping experience with one child but my my newborn can apparently roll over in her sleep. I knew she could roll from her back to her side and move her head side to side. I let her sleep on her stomach at naps in the cosleeper because I mostly sit and watch my kids sleep during nap time. They're so sweet and irrisitable to me right now. I don't want to leave.

She also rolls from her back to her side to snuggle up to my back when I roll over to bf my toddler. 

Anyway, the other night I found my newborn had rolled from snuggled up to my chest side lying to sleeping with her entire body body and face in the sidelying opposite direction. I have no idea if she rolled on her back or stomach to get that way. Is cosleeping still safe?

I googled newborn rolling and read she will probably lose this abilty within a couple weeks before she regains it in a few months. Apparently when they gain some fat it's harder to roll.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, co-sleeping is still safe as long as you follow the safe co-sleeping guidelines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peachwater (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes, they roll over. Don't worry too much. And she will mostly likely ask for milk every now and then so you can check her position as well. My daughter co-sleeps with me up to now. Takes most of the bed actually.


----------



## Roy Patton (Nov 18, 2016)

I know my wife did not co-sleep because she was too afraid to roll over ... Now she's sorry, but I actually understand her


----------



## OneBed (Dec 19, 2016)

As far the experts are concerned, as long as parents follow the necessary guidelines, co-sleeping can be a perfectly safe experience for babies.

"There is currently not enough evidence to support routine recommendations against co-sleeping. Parents should be educated about risks and benefits of co-sleeping and unsafe co-sleeping practices and should be allowed to make their own informed decision."

"In sum, overwhelmingly, bedsharing deaths are associated with at least one independent risk factor associated with an infant dying. These include an infant being placed prone (on its stomach) and placed in an adult bed without supervision, or no breastfeeding, or other children in the bed, or infants being placed in an adult bed on top of a pillow, or who bedshare even though their mothers smoked during the pregnancy therein compromising potentially the infants ability to arouse (to terminate too little oxygen, or to terminate an apnea). Drug use and alcohol have historically been associated with poor outcomes for bedsharing babies so if drugs and/or alcohol are present, please don't bedshare."

Source: http://kellymom.com/parenting/nighttime/cosleeping/


----------



## dettcat (Aug 17, 2017)

NannytoMommy said:


> I have been cosleeping with my son for almost three years now. And most nights have him snuggling with daddy or in the cosleeper now.
> 
> So I have plenty of cosleeping experience with one child but my my newborn can apparently roll over in her sleep. I knew she could roll from her back to her side and move her head side to side. I let her sleep on her stomach at naps in the cosleeper because I mostly sit and watch my kids sleep during nap time. They're so sweet and irrisitable to me right now. I don't want to leave.
> 
> ...


I am not an expert, just a FTM, but my baby was (still is) like this. She was able to roll to her side since birth. Just like yours, around 2 weeks after she was born I found her sleeping in the totally opposite direction (I suppose she rolled over her stomach, she can do that too!) 
She obviously didn't do it on purpose, to begin with, they don't really have control at this point. She never lost this ability, and she's 15 weeks now (but then, she never gained lots of weight, she's a shrimp).
We're co-sleeping since day 5 of her life, so far so good. I put her to sleep on her side (at least then I know what position I'll find her in, or else she'll be tossing an turning).
I was paranoid, so I put rolled-up cot-size bedsheets on both sides of her, like wedges. But then, sometimes I don't, and frankly, I didn't notice that it makes a difference.
The only thing to be aware of is swaddling, it is a big no-no once the baby can roll. She might not be able to roll back to her back or side if you swaddle with the arms.

But then, I had to swaddle few times during her 6-weeks growth spurt, or else she was moving so much she was waking herself up all the time, poor thing. I was worried, but again, wedges help.

Good luck!


----------



## stream26 (Jun 2, 2016)

My husband & I cosleep completely naturally with our 6.5 month old. He has been in our bed since he was about a month (he was a 34 weeker, & spent about 3 weeks in NICU & we tried the pack & play by the bed method for about two weeks after him coming home but he was unable to sleep at all without us & NONE of us slept & honestly, my instincts screamed at the fact my baby was away from me during sleep times). We put him on his back on our matress, we have a King bed, & keep a good space between us, only pulling the sheets over our legs so the baby doesn't have them near him. Our pillows are pushed against the headboard away from his face. He stays safe all night & usually cuddles into my husband but I stir naturally as he moves positions, so I am constantly checking on him without fully waking or getting up from the bed. He sleeps all night. Goes to bed around 9, wakes between 7-9 next morning for his first nursing session of our day.


----------



## mary32882 (Nov 22, 2016)

don't be so worried. It will be more safe, follow the safe co-sleeping guide


----------



## KarenLove (Nov 14, 2017)

I nurse my 7 mo old baby and had her in bed at night with me, but we started needing her to sleep in her crib. Mostly to keep me and my husbands sanity! It's been really tough,  we would give in every time. But then I found this app and have used it only 3 times, the progress is amazing. Each time we put her to bed it get's easier for her to fall asleep and stay asleep, it's WORKING LIKE A CHARM! The app is called "Sleep in You Own Bed, Baby" in the Google Store.  I just wish I new of this 3 months ago!


----------

